# Chinese Workers Starting



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> _"I feel like a trapped animal,_" Starnes told The Associated Press on Monday from his first-floor office window, while holding onto the window's bars. _"I think it's inhumane what is going on right now. _












~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Good for him, he almost looks like he's in jail.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> Are the seeds of the labor movement fermenting in China?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-factory-boss-held-hostage-workers-beijing-074855847.html


I thought China was a merit shop.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Guy seems like a scumbag.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Now the Chinese are getting the idea!

Soon all the wealth will be transferred from USA to China, and they will be the fat cat union workers buying cheap junk at Walmart, that's made in USA. :whistling2:

I've been saying its time to learn Mandarin... I think it really is!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.............


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

360max said:


> .............


你说什么孩子？


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> 你说什么孩子？


Well said.:blink:





:laughing:



,


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Now the Chinese are getting the idea!
> 
> Soon all the wealth will be transferred from USA to China, and they will be the fat cat union workers buying cheap junk at Walmart, that's made in USA. :whistling2:
> 
> I've been saying its time to learn Mandarin... I think it really is!


No, Vietnamese labor is even cheaper.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

我的老板是现在在我们的工厂在中国。 我刚刚给他这个环节。 非常感谢！


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

你的老闆吸縫隙公雞!

~雞史蒂夫~


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> 你的老闆吸縫隙公雞!
> 
> ~雞史蒂夫~


That's not very nice. :no:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> 你的老闆吸縫隙公雞!
> 
> ~雞史蒂夫~


Lmfao :laughing:


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

> ~雞史蒂夫~


 this translates 
steve ~ ~ chicken


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> 你的老闆吸縫隙公雞!
> 
> ~雞史蒂夫~


 You're gonna do what to who in who's backyard with how many people watching?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Exploiting them for 10 years and then going to visit them to tell them that they will continue to be exploited and that they should be grateful for it?

Dumbass :laughing:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Crouse-hinds EMT compression connectors......made in INDIA. China is so last year.


----------

